# Planogram fixture



## Noraelaine (Jun 22, 2022)

where can I see photos and names of the fixtures (accessories)  that are used for the planograms?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 22, 2022)

Noraelaine said:


> where can I see photos and names of the fixtures (accessories)  that are used for the planograms?


On your zebra, has the numbers on the pog list & some pictures


----------



## PogDog (Jun 22, 2022)

You’re not going to find pictures on the Planograms of the fixtures.

You may get a description and part number. If you have access to GoCart on Workbench, you can put the part number in and MAYBE see a picture, but not always.

Ask your TL or someone who has been setting planograms for a while (one of those old heads), they might know what fixtures you need.


----------



## Noraelaine (Jun 23, 2022)

thanks, I know that in the planograms it tells me which ones I need but I wanted to know if there was a way to see the names of the parts with photos and know the parts, thanks again (excuse my English)


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 23, 2022)

If your fixture room is set up well, it will have stickers on fixture bins that have a part number and/or a picture of the fixture. Unfortunately most fixture rooms fall into shambles and organization disappears as older (experienced) team members leave.

On Workbench there used to be fixture guide that listed just about every commonly used fixture throughout the store and it had part numbers as well as pictures. I have not checked in a few years to see if it has been updated or removed as I usually just reference my printed copy.

As @PogDog said, the best way to learn fixtures is to ask a TM who has been there awhile- we know a ridiculous amount about pogs/fixtures!


----------

